# What is SOCIONICS? And what test can I take?



## doopdedoop (Mar 14, 2019)

Ocean Helm said:


> Yeah, getting different results on different tests is common in Socionics. The problem is that there are many different components of types which don't necessarily correlate with each other all that well. So depending on which ones you look at you can end up as much different types.


Yeah thats why i've been confused for so long. I think its time I give up and not care so much anymore lolol


----------



## nana41 (Mar 10, 2019)

doopdedoop said:


> So according to this test I am most likely an INTJ or INFP?


*Gamma*

-SFP 
Valued: General Impression (Fi-), Specific Activity (Se+), General Insight (Ni-), Specific Operation (Te+)
Unvalued: Specific Interaction (Fe+), General Maintenance (Si-), Specific Exploration (Ne+), General Composition (Ti-)

-NTJ 
Valued: General Operation (Te-), Specific Insight (Ni+), General Activity (Se-), Specific Impression (Fi+)
Unvalued: Specific Composition (Ti+), General Exploration (Ne-), Specific Maintenance (Si+), General Interaction (Fe-)

*Delta*

-STJ 
Valued: Specific Operation (Te+), General Maintenance (Si-), Specific Exploration (Ne+), General Impression (Fi-) 
Unvalued: General Composition (Ti-), Specific Activity (Se+), General Insight (Ni-), Specific Interaction (Fe+)

-NFP 
Valued: Specific Impression (Fi+), General Exploration (Ne-), Specific Maintenance (Si+), General Operation (Te-) 
Unvalued: General Interaction (Fe-), Specific Insight (Ni+), General Activity (Se-), Specific Composition (Ti+)

*Alpha*

-NTP 
Valued: General Composition (Ti-), Specific Exploration (Ne+), General Maintenance (Si-), Specific Interaction (Fe+) 
Unvalued: Specific Operation (Te+), General Insight (Ni-), Specific Activity (Se+), General Impression (Fi-)

-SFJ
Valued: General Interaction (Fe-), Specific Maintenance (Si+), General Exploration (Ne-), Specific Composition (Ti+) 
Unvalued: Specific Impression (Fi+), General Activity (Se-), Specific Insight (Ni+), General Operation (Te-)

*Beta*

-NFJ 
Valued: Specific Interaction (Fe+), General Insight (Ni-), Specific Activity (Se+), General Composition (Ti-) 
Unvalued: General Impression (Fi-), Specific Exploration (Ne+), General Maintenance (Si-), Specific Operation (Te+)

-STP 
Valued: Specific Composition (Ti+), General Activity (Se-), Specific Insight (Ni+), General Interaction (Fe-) 
Unvalued: General Operation (Te-), Specific Maintenance (Si+), General Exploration (Ne-), Specific Impression (Fi+)


----------



## nana41 (Mar 10, 2019)

*for additional information*

Asker-Dialog (Externally Combining-Generating-Specific, Internally Dividing-Simplifying-General)

Te+ / LSE / ESTJ : Collect and compose relevant facts in one area
Fe+ / EIE / ENFJ : Accumulate and attract emotions of one theme
Ti- / LII / INTP : Compare and map structures across multiple topics
Fi- / ESI / ISFP : Position and distribute relations in multiple distances
Se+ / SEE / ESFP : Project and navigate options through a single path
Ne+ / ILE / ENTP : Remake and differentiate ideas from a single source
Si- / SLI / ISTJ : Diversify and reduce activities into multiple cases
Ni- / IEI / INFJ : Absorb and separate possibilities into multiple shorter timelines

Declarer-Monolog (Externally Dividing-Simplifying-General, Internally Combining-Generating-Specific)

Te- / LIE / ENTJ : Discard and detach irrelevant facts across multiple areas
Fe- / ESE / ESFJ : Share and exhaust emotions of multiple themes
Ti+ / LSI / ISTP : Construct and sketch structures in one topic
Fi+ / EII / INFP : Invite and populate relations in a single distance
Se- / SLE / ESTP : Observe and split options across multiple paths
Ne- / IEE / ENFP : Explore and correlate ideas across multiple sources
Si+ / SEI / ISFJ : Connect and maintain activities in a single case
Ni+ / ILI / INTJ : Capture and unite possibilities into a prolonged timeline


----------



## Cataclysm (Mar 16, 2015)

View attachment document.pdf


These are my results. I scored really high on the Ethical and Intuitive ones but also on Extraverted Sensing. Might be that I'm peacocking that though.


----------



## Cataclysm (Mar 16, 2015)

Ocean Helm said:


> I'm just saying on this forum in particular I see the concepts misrepresented, I'm guessing because people start with "MBTI" and then can't deprogram themselves from thinking of it similarly. There is no "conversion" from MBTI to Socionics for example.
> 
> Here's Filatova's test that was posted here. I made it into a self-scoring Excel test:
> https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/501697850271334410/552335326228512770/filatova.xlsx
> ...





doopdedoop said:


> Just took the test and I scored....
> 
> 82	10-45 - Extraversion, 55-90 - Introversion	I
> 42	10-45 - Rationality, 55-90 - Irrationality	j
> ...


How do you see what you scored as?


----------



## doopdedoop (Mar 14, 2019)

I think you just need to scroll down more? when I did mine it showed the graph and then the other stuff


----------



## Strelnikov (Jan 19, 2018)

doopdedoop said:


> I never heard of Scoionics before. Can someone post a link to take a test or more about this?:blushed:


I've also recently become more interested in this theory. It's a more complex, but seemingly more accurate, form of MBTI in short. There are some significant differences as it uses somewhat different definitions of the cognitive functions (called information elements in Socionics), but the origin is the same: Jungian theory. Also, you will see the same markings, ENTJ (MBTI) - ENTj (or LIE in Socionics). Keep in mind that the equivalency isn't perfect, since different definitions are used for the cognitive functions (information elements).

Here's a link:

Socionics - the16types.info - Introduction to Socionics

Oh, and here is the test I took, it seems accurate since the type I got as a result (LIE-ENTj) does describe me quite well.

https://www.sociotype.com/tests/


----------



## Zhaylin (Mar 10, 2011)

The discordapp link no longer works.
Socionics is extremely confusing to me as well lol.
I get IEI or SEI-Fe depending on the day or the test


----------

